# Comics  > Image Comics >  What are your current top 3 Image runs, currently?

## Random4

i asked this question to Marvel and DC, might as well ask the question on the Image forum


what are your top 3 image runs as of right now?

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

That's a tough one.

Right now, Lazarus and Sex Criminals are definitely two of my top 3. Saga, as a rule, takes third place but I haven't been feeling this arc as much as previous ones - though that may change once I read it all again in a single chunk. I would quite possibly go with Airboy but as a four-issue mini, it's already halfway done. So, I guess it has to be...

1. Sex Criminals
2. Lazarus
3. Deadly Class

----------


## Dark-Flux

Lazarus, Morning Glories and Saga.

----------


## Fuller

Saga, Chew, Invincible. (And I'm gonna start reading Morning Glories, Casanova, Manhattan Projects and Black Science soon... so maybe I could change my mind)

----------


## wwise03

As a rule, I will only consider runs that are 10 issues or more.  There are fantastic runs that are around issue 4 or 5, but it remains to be seen whether the book has staying power.  Books I would consider if not for my self-imposed limitation include The Fade Out, Descender, Southern Bastards, and Invisible Republic.

Now, onto my winners:

1.  Invincible 
2.  Lazarus 
3.  East of West  

Saga misses the cut for me as I have been a bit down on it for the past half year or so.  Sex Criminals and Velvet warranted consideration, but their release schedules are so bad.  I don't remember when the last time either book came out.

----------


## Ragdoll

1. Walking Dead
2. Manhattan Projects
3. Rat Queens

----------


## Detox

Tough choice but I would say:

1. Lazarus
2. Deadly Class
3. Velvet

----------


## capuga

1. Invincible (Kirkman and Ottley)
2. Walking Dead (Kirkman and Adlard)
3. Chew (Leyman and Guillory)

----------


## Anduinel

In no particular order:

Saga
Elephantmen
Lazarus

----------


## Trilipush

Zero
Saga
The Fade Out

----------


## klynn

Lazarus
Velvet
Copperhead

----------


## BogSurfer

Zero
East of West
Southern Bastards

(Deadly Class and Saga aren't too far behind)

----------


## Stevo

The Walking Dead
Saga
Outcast

----------


## Winterboy

Lazarus, Velvet and LOW.  :Cool:

----------


## Joker

Deadly Class
Casanova Acedia (super late, though, but there's noting else that good)
Southern Bastards or Walking Dead. (Love SB but I read TWD first every time)

----------


## ddarko_

Lazarus
Saga
Rat Queens

----------


## John Aston

I'm on a Kirkman high:

Invincible
Outcast

For, third, ummmmmmmm, Savage Dragon? But that's subject to change when I receive a new stack of comics.

----------


## Tayne Japal

Time for an update:

Lazarus
East of West
Low (taking the place of Deadly Class)

----------


## CaptCleghorn

Bitch Planet
Stray Bullets

and now...

MIDNIGHT OF THE SOUL



Yes, Yes, %$#$&&ing YES!!!!!

----------


## cc008

> Time for an update:
> 
> Lazarus
> East of West
> Low (taking the place of Deadly Class)


Low jumped Deadly Class for me a long time ago. I love both. But Marcus' teenage angst and complaining can get annoying sometimes. Love everything about Low. My favorite Remender book for sure.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

1) East of West Hickman brilliance at world building is why I want him to run GL and LSH for DC. Might be my favorite read
2) Walking Dead
3) Autumnlands Tooth & Claw

----------


## krisis

A changing of the guard for me at the moment:

1. Wayward
2. Shutter
3. Nailbiter or Birthright, Williamson is a perverse genius either way

I fully expect Lazarus to be back with the next trade, but I have no idea what it could possibly displace. I love Bitch Planet, but it releases too slow to stick on the list thus far. Mayyyyybe Tokyo Ghost coming up form the outside. Also, I'm pretty sure I have a Manhattan Projects trade waiting for me that will hopefully pick back up after the somewhat sleepy last one, and at this point that's a Hall of Fame series for me. Oh, and I haven't read Paper Girls yet!

SO MANY GOOD COMICS.

----------


## cc008

Since my last post, I picked up East of West and Manifest Destiny... so I'll now say:

1) East of West 
2) Descender
3) LOW

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

1) East of West probably my favorite ongoing by any publisher right now
2) Walking Dead
3) Autumnlands

----------


## Tony

Invincible 
Velvet 
Descender

----------


## sven

> A changing of the guard for me at the moment:
> 
> 3. Nailbiter or Birthright, Williamson is a perverse genius either way


I like both books as well but if I had to pick between them I think Birthright has been the more consistent of the two.

----------


## JKtheMac

1) The Wicked + The Divine
2) Manifest Destiny
3) East of West

But East of West is only just shading Southern Bastards because I just read the trades this week.

----------


## uncannyjeremey

My top three in no particular order are:

• Saga
• The Walking Dead
• East of West

----------


## krisis

> I like both books as well but if I had to pick between them I think Birthright has been the more consistent of the two.


Hmm. I caught up on Birthright this weekend, and it feels a little less gripping to me than Nailbiter. Maybe the serial killer + supernatural combo is more my thing than the fantasy + FBI. I pretty much _ran home_ the day I got the new Nailbiter TPB. They're both pretty darn awesome, though.

----------


## sven

> Hmm. I caught up on Birthright this weekend, and it feels a little less gripping to me than Nailbiter. Maybe the serial killer + supernatural combo is more my thing than the fantasy + FBI. I pretty much _ran home_ the day I got the new Nailbiter TPB. They're both pretty darn awesome, though.


I thought the second arc of Nailbiter was rather lackluster. The stories were all over the place and it did very little to advance the story. Don't feel like Birthright has had and arc like that yet. The last two arcs of Nailbiter have gotten it back on track though.

----------


## BaneBreaker

For me:

Bitch Planet
Black Magick
Autumnlands

----------


## Random4

update: as of July what is everyone's top 3 now

----------


## Carbon Based Stickler

Lazarus
Low
Monstress

----------


## wwise03

Invincible
Lazarus
East or West

That hasn't changed for me in a while

----------


## capuga

Invincible
Walking Dead
Chew (maybe Nailbiter)

----------


## seusilva

Casanova (Acedia is less insane and has a more cohesive story than the previous runs...)
East of West
Injection

(i really like Saga, Lazarus, Walking Dead, Descender too!)

----------


## sven

Manifest Destiny
Lazarus
Birthright

----------


## Joker

> Casanova (Acedia is less insane and has a more cohesive story than the previous runs...)


Is it? Man, I don't know... It is different than the last 3 arcs, but I don't think it's "less" insane.

----------


## Joker

> update: as of July what is everyone's top 3 now


As of July... 

Casanova is still #1. 
The Walking Dead

and then either Deadly Class (we'll see going forward) or Southern Bastards.

----------


## FlictsLantern

Just Autumnlands.
Finished issue #12 and... wow. Big moment there

----------


## Samurai32

Saga
East of West
Black Science

----------


## Swamp Thing 2099

Stray Bullets
Southern Bastards
Snowfall/They're Not Like Us/Autumnlands (tie)

----------


## sven

> Stray Bullets
> Southern Bastards
> Snowfall/They're Not Like Us/Autumnlands (tie)


Is it really that hard to just pick 3?

----------


## TotalSnorefest

So last time I had ODY-C, Saga and Revival (in that order). Still like all of those a lot, but ODY-C is on hiatus til September and I've sampled a lot of series over the past year or so.

1. *Island Magazine*. Yeah kinda cheating here since this anthology runs at least 2 to 3 series in it every month, but so far I've not disliked anything. Whilst the new Popgun War material, as well as Emma Rios' I.D., the new Firebug series by the artist from Sheltered, the wackiness of Ancestor and of course personal favourite Multiple Warheads: Ghost Town have all been superb.

2. *Revival*. Yeah couldn't cut this out the top 3, even though I don't love having the same picks. Tension is just really ramping up now that we're close to the end. Revival has got to be one of the most consistent reads in terms of quality every month.

3. *Monstress*. I'll admit I'm not 100% sold on it yet, but its dense, richly detailed fantasy with gorgeous artwork. 

Haven't tried Snotgirl yet, but I wouldn't want to pick something that's only 1 issue in, I think.

----------


## Brave Sir Robin

1. Chew
2. Southern Bastards
3. Bitch Planet

----------


## Swamp Thing 2099

> Is it really that hard to just pick 3?


Yes, actually. I was just coming back to add Cry Havoc in there somewhere. Sorry my indecisiveness -- which extends to most aspects of my life -- offends you.

----------


## thecoffeeman

1. East of West
2. Black Science
3. Lazarus

----------


## The Whovian

It's been a year, so here's my current faves:
1. East of West
2. Lazarus
3. Invincible

----------


## Noodle

1. Southern Bastards
2. Outcast
3. Paper Girls

And, like, 10 honorable mentions  :Smile:

----------


## FluffySheep

1. Outcast
2. Deadly Class
3. Autumnlands

I've recently started reading Southern Bastards though, and it's looking promising so that may eventually make it into my top 3.

----------


## cgh

1. Injection
2. Monstress
3. East of West

I've dropped Lazarus. I'm not comfortable with what I perceive as Rucka's alarmist and borderline anti-science views in the back matter. The whole premise of Lazarus is preposterous but entertaining, like any good comic, but he seems to be buying into his own bs a bit too much.

----------


## seusilva

> Is it? Man, I don't know... It is different than the last 3 arcs, but I don't think it's "less" insane.


Well, diferent kind of insanity haha I really liked the visuals from the parts about war and the backstories.
And i totally forgot Monstress, it will look good on hardcover.

----------


## Paulie Blade

Oh it's hard to pick three, but I really got into Black Magick, Monstress and Cry Havoc.

----------


## Mr`Orange

Of the books I'm currently reading: 

Chew
Revival
Elephantmen

Most of the current books I'm waiting for the hard cover collections and for the runs to be completed.

----------


## CaptCleghorn

Bitch Planet
Paper Girls (I'm tradewaitifying this 'un)
Stray Bullets

As to the rest...

If only Morning Glories and Manhattan Projects weren't so incredibly slow.
If only Midnight of the Soul wasn't so Chaykin by the numbers.
If only I had the energy to try and follow and be more familiar with both the book and the show for Outcast.

----------


## 2britishnerdz

Saga , Invincible , The Beauty

----------


## Random4

> Saga , Invincible , The Beauty


saga still going strong?

----------


## johnchua

1.Deadly class
2.Chew
3.Outcast

----------


## JediKage

Saga, WicDiv, Chew.

----------


## TalibanGodTrapjesusOfjerusalem

Wicked + the divine no mercy and deadly class

----------


## cc008

> Since my last post, I picked up East of West and Manifest Destiny... so I'll now say:
> 
> 1) East of West 
> 2) Descender
> 3) LOW


These 3 holding strong in my top 3. I'd maybe flip East of West and Descender. My two favorites from Image hands down.

----------


## Tayne Japal

> Time for an update:
> 
> Lazarus
> East of West
> Low (taking the place of Deadly Class)


Update time!

Since Lazarus is on hiatus, I'll go with

East of West
Low
Kill or Be Killed (Though I haven't read the last arc, I still love this series).

----------


## sven

Monstress
East of West
Lazarus

----------


## seismic-2

The Black Monday Murders
The Wicked + The Divine
Paper Girls

----------


## Swamp Thing 2099

Royal City
Stray Bullets
Invisible Republic

----------


## son of booyah

Black Monday Murders
Gasolina

And I haven't really been following the big ones like Saga and East of West but I have faith in them.

----------


## numberthirty

While the line up from this company could cause this list to change...

- *The Black Monday Murders*
- *Southern Bastards*
- *Moonshine*

----------


## frizb

Outcast 
Paper Girls
(my only 2 image books)

----------


## Kenozoic

Black Science 
LOW
Five Ghosts

----------


## krisis

It's been a while!

1. Maestros
2. Injection
3. Monstress

----------


## DanMad1977

No love for 7 to Eternity here? 

That book is really great. Its taking a break right now...

----------


## Orion

Injection has to be number 1...it is so freakin good. 

Stray Bullets would be top 3 easy but they've gone 35 FREAKIN ISSUES WITHOUT A COLLECTED EDITION! 

I know it's not the hip critical pick but I'll put Walking Dead in there. No other comic immediately jumps to the front of my to-read pile like it does. 

Lazarus probably has the slight edge at number 3, with East of West and Black Science nipping at its heels.

Invisible Republic, Low, Deadly Class, Trees all worthy too. Black Magick might get up there after more issues come out.

----------


## sven

> No love for 7 to Eternity here? 
> 
> That book is really great. Its taking a break right now...


I dropped it midway through the second arc. The story was a mess, Hollingsworth's colors detract from the art, and the characters are a total boreother than the Mud King himself.

----------


## DanMad1977

> I dropped it midway through the second arc. The story was a mess, Hollingsworth's colors detract from the art, and the characters are a total boreother than the Mud King himself.


Oh, i see...i dont feel that way. Just the thing with the colors i give that to you...

Different tastes and all...

----------


## Ragdoll

In no particular order... Low, Southern Bastards, Walking Dead.




> Walking Dead... No other comic immediately jumps to the front of my to-read pile like it does.


Exactly. It obviously isn't the best comic, but it's the one I'm most invested in.

----------


## Yosaltenberg

1- Walking Dead
2- Birthright
3- Papergirls

A year ago this list would be very different, but I am starting to get a little tired of some books, they either don't come out as regular as they should and then don't read as well in "monthly" format from the breaks in issues, and some series as they are getting to the 30+ issue mark just have fizzled in the excitement and story.  I find myself just there because I have already been invested so far and so long that I keep reading them, but I don't get excited to open them up as much as I used to.

----------


## krisis

> It's been a while!
> 
> 1. Maestros
> 2. Injection
> 3. Monstress


Shake-ups!

1. Maestros
2. The Realm
3. Paradiso

Yeah, I'm going all in on new series. I feel like the massive wave of love for Image's long-running series from 2014-2016 has eclipsed a lot of the genius new stuff coming out right now.

----------


## OutbackX

1. Lazarus
2. The Walking Dead
3. Black Science

----------


## comicfiend

Lazarus
East of West
Saga

Runner up Black Science

----------


## AmiMizuno

Montress 
Paper Girls 
Black Magick

----------


## sirmarkus

I've bought a couple issues of Port of Earth, and they've been pretty good.

----------


## WaxHawk

> Lazarus
> East of West
> Saga
> 
> Runner up Black Science


Exactly the same for me.

(Well if pushed I'd put Low ahead of Black Science).

----------


## Cosmicbeing

1. Saga
2.  Black Science
3. Yet to find more, {pending: accepting scifi image comics recommendations}

----------


## cc008

> 1. Saga
> 2.  Black Science
> *3. Yet to find more, {pending: accepting scifi image comics recommendations}*


Descender, Low, Port of Earth, East of West

----------


## Daniel22

> No love for 7 to Eternity here? 
> 
> That book is really great. Its taking a break right now...


I don't know if I'd put it top three but that's just because I love so many Image books right now. I think it's a fantastic book and I can't wait for it to come back.

VERY tough question. I could probably talk myself into putting ten books in this list. This second I'll go:

1) Wicked and Divine
2)East of West
3)The Fix (quality over quantity, I tell myself, while awaiting each issue).

Black Monday Murders, Curse Words, Seven to Eternity, Maestros, Renato Jones, Realm, Saga, Kill or Be Killed, Injection.. So many could have made it. I'm sure I'm forgetting some.

----------


## soundsci

I’m only caught up in trades but I would go:

1. Kill or be Killed (big thanks to the recommendation on this forum, now I need to check out other Brubaker/Phillips)
...
2. Descender
3. Black Science

I’m not all the way caught up on Lazarus, otherwise I could see that bring my number 3 if it continues to impress. Black Monday Murders sitting on my shelf waiting to be read, along with Seven to Enternity, whose art looks brilliant just from flipping through it. Love Opeña.

----------


## John Keyt

Lazarus 
East of West 
Seven to Eternity

----------


## numberthirty

> I’m only caught up in trades but I would go:
> 
> 1. Kill or be Killed (big thanks to the recommendation on this forum, now* I need to check out other Brubaker/Phillips*)
> ...
> 2. Descender
> 3. Black Science
> 
> I’m not all the way caught up on Lazarus, otherwise I could see that bring my number 3 if it continues to impress. Black Monday Murders sitting on my shelf waiting to be read, along with Seven to Enternity, whose art looks brilliant just from flipping through it. Love Opeña.


That is absolutely worth doing. That pair have a lot of incredibly brilliant work out there.

----------


## LooneyKoala

Currently being published?

Kill Or Be Killed
The Walking Dead
The Wicked + The Divine


Of all time?

Alex + Ada
Fatale
The Walking Dead


Honourable mentions:
Saga
Chew
Whispers
Revival
Paper Girls
Outcast

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

1) East of West might be my favorite ongoing period right now
2) Walking Dead 
3) Seven to Eternity

Gaps between issues makes it hard to remember what books are still going and which are on an extended hiatus, I like the Jupiter Books that Quietly draws but not the spin offs.

----------


## Morsoth

1. Black Magick
2. Monstress
3. The Walking Dead

And I'll buy the Maestros TPB as soon as it's available!

----------


## Paulie Blade

Really difficult to pick just three, since there are multiple quality Image books. But I would go with:

Seven to Eternity
Monstress
Black Magick

----------


## Dark-Flux

Not my absolute top 3 (Lazarus, Kill or be Killed, East of West), but three recent books that I'm loving that I never see get mentioned are Sleepless, Red Lands and Dark Fang.

----------


## Javasaurus

> Not my absolute top 3 (Lazarus, Kill or be Killed, East of West), but three recent books that I'm loving that I never see get mentioned are Sleepless, Red Lands and Dark Fang.


Sleepless is proving to be an interesting book. One of the staff at my LCS recommended it; and I'm glad they did.

----------


## DanMad1977

There are always books that are good reads or outright fantastic, but never mentioned anywhere. Planetoid and Planetoid Praxis are an example of it. What a great series it was.

----------


## Enigma

Crosswind
Curse Words
Violent Love

----------


## Geek Mangacomic

Cliche but...
Spawn, Invincible, Walking Dead

----------


## krisis

> Not my absolute top 3 (Lazarus, Kill or be Killed, East of West), but three recent books that I'm loving that I never see get mentioned are Sleepless, Red Lands and Dark Fang.


I'm still guardedly optimistic about Sleepless, but I *LOVE* Dark Fang. I feel like it's doing a vampire story I've never seen before. I enjoy how it hints at points at being a T&A or hyper-violent comic, yet both aspects are diffused by the cartoon-influenced artwork. Totally delightful.

----------


## Enigma

Ice Cream Man
Twisted Romance
Motor Crush

----------


## krisis

> Ice Cream Man
> Twisted Romance
> Motor Crush


Twisted Romance was a terrific experiment - I *loved* two of the stories, liked one, and really didn't care for another. I'd totally be in for more heavily-curated Anthologies like that one.

Ice Cream Man #2 was so different than #1! I'm eager to see what the ongoing theme will be (other than, you know, The Ice Cream Man).

----------


## KC

I binge read Saga over the last few days, so I now have a top 3. 

1. I Hate Fairyland
2. Saga
3. The Walking Dead

----------


## Random4

update february 2020

----------


## Swamp Thing 2099

Die
Gideon Falls
Stray Bullets

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> 1) East of West Hickman brilliance at world building is why I want him to run GL and LSH for DC. Might be my favorite read
> 2) Walking Dead
> 3) Autumnlands Tooth & Claw


That was back in 2016, now I guess still East of West which just ended and Monstress which I didn't know about then but love now.

----------


## your_name_here

That Texas Blood & Adventureman are only one issue in and I’m already eyeing them up for taking two of these top spots.

----------


## SavageJudgeDredd

Agreed, Adventureman is very cool. 

My top 3 runs of all time!

1. Savage Dragon (250 hits this month!)
2. Invincible
3. Witchblade (particularly 1-25, Michael Turner's run with Wohl, Z, and any other fine writers)

----------


## Personamanx

Die, Saga, and Ludocrats at the moment.

----------


## Factor

Is Decorum any good?
Seems lately there isn't any buzz behind Image books around here anymore.

----------


## a moment closer

> Is Decorum any good?
> Seems lately there isn't any buzz behind Image books around here anymore.


I don't know if it's the art or the high concepts part of the story but I was a little lost reading the first issue. Great looking book! I was able to follow the main story just fine. I'm really looking forward to more issues.

----------


## a moment closer

My top 3 Image titles are Undiscovered Country, Nomen Omen, and Die.

I'm also reading Decorum, Low, and Isola. Looking forward to Commanders In Crisis.

----------


## your_name_here

> Is Decorum any good?
> Seems lately there isn't any buzz behind Image books around here anymore.


I tried the first two issues and just couldn’t follow it.

----------


## Ying Ko

Right now, I would say Gideon Falls, Black Magick and Fire Power.

(The only other book I'm reading now is Undiscovered Country which is so-so. Also waiting for The Black Monday Murders to resume.)

----------

